
Happy Birthday nnn – a fast and minimal terminal file manager - apjana
3 years ago I started looking for an efficient and reasonably featured terminal file manager for a Pi model B. I forked noice and started developing nnn on my desktop. It turned out the tool works well on the desktop too! That&#x27;s how nnn https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jarun&#x2F;nnn became a generic file manager.<p>Before nnn there were 3 popular and established file managers ranging from 25 to 10 yrs in age. All of them are great but didn&#x27;t suit my preferences for visual&#x2F;feature minimalism. While nnn is just 3 years in age, it is widely available and there are at least 4 nice terminal file managers which got influenced by it. And after 2 years of lone development now we have a small and efficient team!<p>We try to keep the tool bug-free. We have closed 317 issues so far with 0 outstanding!<p>The best way to celebrate the day was to make a release and we already had several features implemented.<p>Find v3.1 at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jarun&#x2F;nnn&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v3.1
======
qwerty456127
Happy Birthday! Great job! Keep developing!

